# Pico de Gallo Recipe



## hassified (Sep 27, 2009)

This "Pico de Gallo" recipe was shown to me by a friend. 

Ingredients:
1 can of Rotel tomatoes
1/4 cup diced white onions
1 tablespoon diced peppers(your choice)
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 limes squeezed
2 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro
salt and pepper

Combine all ingredients in a bowl, salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## marigeorge (Sep 27, 2009)

I love fresh pico de gallo!


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 28, 2009)

I would shy away from any pico recipe that is using caned tomatoes. Canned tomatoes are more suitable for a salsa, but pico really needs fresh tomatoes. Just my opinion.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 29, 2009)

TATTRAT said:


> I would shy away from any pico recipe that is using caned tomatoes. Canned tomatoes are more suitable for a salsa, but pico really needs fresh tomatoes. Just my opinion.


That was my thought too, but this might be good to have if we go through any more fresh tomato recalls like last year.  I would drain some of the liquid from them though.

Barbara


----------

